# Spitfire Albion One - Opinions and Impressions



## Chris Porter (Oct 15, 2015)

The links to download the new Albion One have started arriving in people's inboxes for those that pre-ordered. Tell us what you think!


----------



## dhlkid (Oct 15, 2015)

Wanna know too....the sounds, the size and what else?


----------



## Chris Hurst (Oct 15, 2015)

Umm...it sounds amazing to my ears! 

First impressions (strings) - there's an easy mix setting on the front page of the GUI which blends different mics together at you slide it closer for dry, or further away for wet. You can still do your own blends and see what this easy mix setting has done by going to the CTAO mics.

There's a Lush reverb slider...which adds a lush reverb surprisingly!

Darwin Percussion is broken down nicely and is easier to use than last time (IMO). Eater Island Hits are even bigger than the legacy version...

Stephenson's Steam band is now using the eDNA engine and also sounds great...

That's as far as I've got and on first impressions I am impressed and it will suit my style rather well, so I'm pleased so far.


----------



## pderbidge (Oct 15, 2015)

Would you guys say that Albion One is now a good all arounder or is it still suited to the softer stuff? I have Albion and was going to get Orchestral Essentials to fill in the gaps that Albion didn't quite have to my ears but given the great crossgrade price and if Albion One can now do the big stuff really well then I'll just do that. I'm assuming it can do big just as well as Project Sam now with the larger orchestra size? Thoughts?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 15, 2015)

Well, watching the thread. Those legatos sounded great, also the molto vibrato high strings (or it sounded like it anyway). Being as have the whole Symphobia range, with which I'm very happy, and about a gazillion other libraries, I'm still not sure how much use I'll really get from it. Particularly interested to hear from those also with Project SAM libs.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Oct 15, 2015)

I haven't yet gotten around to playing around with it yet, but I must say the legatos sound much, much better. Better even compared to the Andy B beta demos, if I'm not just hallucinating, so I really appreciate the effort that went into that. And as I watch this Brunel Loops walkthrough, I know I'll be hearing some of these sounds an awful lot. Props to Spitfire for bringing up the bar on their (arguably) flagship product.


----------



## Polarity (Oct 15, 2015)

Zhao Shen said:


> I haven't yet gotten around to playing around with it yet, but I must say the legatos sound much, much better. Better even compared to the Andy B beta demos, if I'm not just hallucinating, so I really appreciate the effort that went into that. ....


I agree.
the Legato patches in the new video sound very good to me and much, much better than those previous beta audio only demos.


----------



## Polarity (Oct 15, 2015)

From the 4 video walkthroughs published today Albion One seems excellent to me,
I love the tone of the orchestral sections... and legatos (as I already wrote) sound very good to me and smooth.
The only thing that doesn't convince me in full for now are the modeled (fake) string sordino legatos, compared to the normal sustain sordinos of the main patch.
Nice stuff in the eDNA sections... some pads are worth of Oblivion soundtrack by (M83 + Joe Trapanese.
I'll get Albion One after download servers will have cool down...


----------



## soundslikejoe (Oct 15, 2015)

Just installed it and loaded a few patches.... sounds good. Strings, Stephenson, and Percussion all seemed better at a glance. Not much time to really dig around tho.


----------



## reddognoyz (Oct 15, 2015)

I am supposed to be working, but I am playing around with Albion 1. There are some fantastic patches in here. Fantastic. Great. Amazing. Love, love , love. I would've payed the same price for the main string patch alone. The tweakability is about the best I've seen. It's a great fit for me. Your results may vary, but I am one happy camper.
There are a lot of things I find building over and over than I think I can do with a couple of patches in here. The playability of the dynamics is great for the shorts. Really I have to get back to work, but yes! Spitfire. Redo Albion?? why?? what?? oh now I get it! Everything you wanted to improve on from the 1st go around(which was pretty damn good to begin with)


----------



## gbar (Oct 15, 2015)

Time for a Daniel James mega-Pepsi-Max-fueled streaming marathon?


----------



## madbulk (Oct 15, 2015)

reddognoyz said:


> I am supposed to be working, but I am playing around with Albion 1. There are some fantastic patches in here. Fantastic. Great. Amazing. Love, love , love. I would've payed the same price for the main string patch alone. The tweakability is about the best I've seen. It's a great fit for me. Your results may vary, but I am one happy camper.
> There are a lot of things I find building over and over than I think I can do with a couple of patches in here. The playability of the dynamics is great for the shorts. Really I have to get back to work, but yes! Spitfire. Redo Albion?? why?? what?? oh now I get it! Everything you wanted to improve on from the 1st go around(which was pretty damn good to begin with)



Good enough for me.


----------



## Siebert (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm wondering if a string tremolo patch is included this time. I can't find a patch list on Spitfire's website, and I always used to find it bothersome having to substitute, and match the sound of, a patch from a different manufacturer for the missing Albion string tremolos.


----------



## Chris Porter (Oct 15, 2015)

Siebert said:


> I'm wondering if a string tremolo patch is included this time. I can't find a patch list on Spitfire's website, and I always used to find it bothersome having to substitute, and match the sound of, a patch from a different manufacturer for the missing Albion string tremolos.



Yes, there is a string tremolo patch. It sounds great!


----------



## Guffy (Oct 15, 2015)

Siebert said:


> I'm wondering if a string tremolo patch is included this time. I can't find a patch list on Spitfire's website, and I always used to find it bothersome having to substitute, and match the sound of, a patch from a different manufacturer for the missing Albion string tremolos.


And Marcatos.


----------



## zacnelson (Oct 15, 2015)

Is the legato full range now? It was frustrating working with the limited legato range in the legacy Albion.


----------



## ysnyvz (Oct 15, 2015)

Fugdup said:


> And Marcatos.


I use short and long patches for marcato. It sounds nice. Load both patch to same midi channel. Click "CC mapped vel" on short patch, so they both play on same dynamic level always. Maybe not ideal, but it's ok


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 15, 2015)

When I look to the price what this library costs i am astonished! What a goooood sound and so many stuff!
WOW!


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm still downloading the Orchestra part. Transfer rate looks pretty good for me but it is a big library so I understand it will take the rest of the evening if the rate stays around 10mbps. Cannot wait to delve into this beast.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 15, 2015)

I've been downloading the Orchestra part all day and it's getting there. Even my phone line is excited!


----------



## ClefferNotes (Oct 15, 2015)

I have to say... I am absolutely speechless. Everything sounds SO tight and crisp and much more even across the board, truly wonderful stuff from Spitfire. This is how you update an already awesome product! The spiccato's literally bounce due to the wonderful focused sharp sound (have a listen to the tiny demo I made). I am still downloading the steam synths as I speak so I will take a long look at those once I have them installed. *UPDATE: holy!! the steam synths are phenomenal and the new edna engine is sublime!*



Darwin percussion as always sounds great, the new easter island patch has been updated and sounds awesome!

The updated sound takes a while to get used to I must admit as the legacy Albion is much looser and has a more airy light sound. The new Albion One has a lot more backbone.

The legato patches are glorious and VERY responsive and are a definite improvement over the Legacy version... and they're agile enough to make your own string runs.

Overall, I am truly in love with this new library and I think Spitfire are onto a winner here. A huge congrats to them, this is truly outstanding!


----------



## Chris Porter (Oct 15, 2015)

I started my download of Albion One before heading to bed last night. I woke up an hour early this morning (at 5AM!) so that I could play around for a little while before heading to work. I was able to sample all of the orchestral patches and they sound absolutely fantastic. The low woodwinds at high velocity make me smile. So good! The legato is much improved over the original too. I have to say though, if you load up all four microphones on the legato strings patch, you're looking at using over 3GB of RAM! Good thing it sounds fine using only a couple of mics. I also had a chance to very briefly play with the Darwin Percussion. Those Easter Island Hits are enormously powerful! Wow! I have a feeling that if I'm going to want to use those to their full potential in a mix, I'm going to have to mix everything around those, because there's not going to be a lot of room left if I bring one of those bad boys in later. After work today I'm going to check out the Brunel Loops and Stephenson's Steam Band synths. So far, I'm very happy with the upgrade and very glad that I purchased the original so that I could upgrade at such a low price. Great work, Spitfire!


----------



## goblin (Oct 15, 2015)

ClefferNotes that sounds really nice, just the sound I want. Is that just out of the box no processing?

I am really interested but waiting for more demos or videos, I also want to hear some slower and softer stuff made with this.


----------



## ClefferNotes (Oct 15, 2015)

goblin said:


> ClefferNotes that sounds really nice, just the sound I want. Is that just out of the box no processing?
> 
> I am really interested but waiting for more demos or videos, I also want to hear some slower and softer stuff made with this.


Thank you  I didn't use any processing at all, just the sounds right out of the box


----------



## ClefferNotes (Oct 15, 2015)

Here is another quick demo track that I created for those who are curious on the short articulations within Albion One


----------



## jneebz (Oct 15, 2015)

ClefferNotes said:


> Here is another quick demo track that I created for those who are curious on the short articulations within Albion One




Sounds GREAT! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ClefferNotes (Oct 15, 2015)

jneebz said:


> Sounds GREAT! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you, and no problem!


----------



## tack (Oct 15, 2015)

Did anyone else get "No Library Found" when adding the library to Kontakt? I downloaded all 4 parts and installed in the same location. I see the "Albion ONE.nicnt" in the Albion ONE folder that I'm adding. I've never run into this before, so figured I'd try the gurus here before I hit up Spitfire support. (Kontakt 5.5.1.451 on Windows 7.)


----------



## ryanstrong (Oct 15, 2015)

Guy Rowland said:


> I'm still not sure how much use I'll really get from it. Particularly interested to hear from those also with Project SAM libs.



Same boat... and also wondering about the comparison to Project SAM libs.


----------



## Chris Porter (Oct 15, 2015)

tack said:


> Did anyone else get "No Library Found" when adding the library to Kontakt? I downloaded all 4 parts and installed in the same location. I see the "Albion ONE.nicnt" in the Albion ONE folder that I'm adding. I've never run into this before, so figured I'd try the gurus here before I hit up Spitfire support. (Kontakt 5.5.1.451 on Windows 7.)



It worked fine for me. 

My structure looks like this: 

G:→ Virtual Instruments → Spitfire Audio → Albion One (created by me) → Albion One (the folder that was created upon installing)

I chose "Albion One (created by me)" for all four parts. The installer automatically put each of the four parts within the "Albion One" folder that it created. Also, when adding the library, I just chose the "Albion One (created by me)" folder when using the Add Library function in Kontakt 5.


----------



## tack (Oct 15, 2015)

Chris Porter said:


> It worked fine for me.


I dropped it into \Kontakt Libraries\ along with everything else I have (including legacy Albion). I now noticed a spurious file sc3.tmp on my desktop which is an xml file that I recognize as belonging in C:\Program Files\Common Files\Native Instruments\Service Center. I tried copying it there and renaming it to Albion ONE.xml but no dice. Clearly something horked during the installation (even though I saw no errors).

I'll get in touch with Spitfire support then, in the hopes that they won't ask me to redownload this beast. 

Thanks Chris.


----------



## Chris Porter (Oct 15, 2015)

tack said:


> I dropped it into \Kontakt Libraries\ along with everything else I have (including legacy Albion). I now noticed a spurious file sc3.tmp on my desktop which is an xml file that I recognize as belonging in C:\Program Files\Common Files\Native Instruments\Service Center. I tried copying it there and renaming it to Albion ONE.xml but no dice. Clearly something horked during the installation (even though I saw no errors).
> 
> I'll get in touch with Spitfire support then, in the hopes that they won't ask me to redownload this beast.
> 
> Thanks Chris.



No problem. I hope you get it resolved swiftly and that you don't have to download it again.


----------



## playz123 (Oct 15, 2015)

tack said:


> Did anyone else get "No Library Found" when adding the library to Kontakt? I downloaded all 4 parts and installed in the same location. I see the "Albion ONE.nicnt" in the Albion ONE folder that I'm adding. I've never run into this before, so figured I'd try the gurus here before I hit up Spitfire support. (Kontakt 5.5.1.451 on Windows 7.)


Have run into this type of problem before when helping others. Try adding the library in the standalone version of Kontakt rather than from within your DAW. Can't guarantee that will work, but it might.
Also folks, don't forget to batch resave your new library. That might also tell you if any samples or whatever are 'missing'.


----------



## tack (Oct 15, 2015)

playz123 said:


> Try adding the library in the standalone version of Kontakt rather than from within your DAW. Can't guarantee that will work, but it might.


I always do that as a matter of good hygiene. 

Though I do notice a lack of any *info.nkx files in my tree. Can anyone confirm if they have such a file? Perhaps called Albion_ONE_info.nkx?


----------



## The Darris (Oct 15, 2015)

I love the sound. The loops and steam synths are awesome and the Darwin Percussion is even better. I really wish, however, that the main strings were split into high and lows like the original. I liked having that flexibility but now I am stuck with a baked in patch designed the blend evening between the sections. Don't get me wrong, I love the sound but part of why Albion was so attractive to me in the first place was the fact that they had the ensembles split. The legacy Albion also had the full ensemble patches added later. So, in the end, I am a little disappointed that they didn't stay true to the legacy in that regard but I am highly impressed by the sound. It is a huge step forward from the previous version.


----------



## tack (Oct 15, 2015)

I tried running Kontakt as administrator and then adding the library. That actually worked. And now I've activated it and am able to use it as a non-admin user.

Oh Windows, how I love thee. Let me count the ways.


----------



## Chris Porter (Oct 15, 2015)

The Darris said:


> I love the sound. The loops and steam synths are awesome and the Darwin Percussion is even better. I really wish, however, that the main strings were split into high and lows like the original. I liked having that flexibility but now I am stuck with a baked in patch designed the blend evening between the sections. Don't get me wrong, I love the sound but part of why Albion was so attractive to me in the first place was the fact that they had the ensembles split. The legacy Albion also had the full ensemble patches added later. So, in the end, I am a little disappointed that they didn't stay true to the legacy in that regard but I am highly impressed by the sound. It is a huge step forward from the previous version.



I'm a little confused whey they don't offer both Hi and Lo, as well as the full ensemble patch as well. If for no other reason, it allows you to load just the part that you need (assuming you're not writing both a high and low string part in a particular piece), and saves on the patch's RAM footprint. If enough of us holler, maybe they'll add that in an update.


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 15, 2015)

I apologize if this is already been asked, but can Albion One do "small and intimate? With the transition in my writing, I am using less and less large orchestra sample libraries, hence am gravitating towards the smaller and more intimate sounding ones. I absolutely love Albions 1-3 which I've used a lot, but am probably not interested in another larger ensemble library unless it can sound intimate. Any other stuff in there that would be good for Ambient and New Age music? Thanks in advance for your input to those who've already had some time with Albion One.


----------



## The Darris (Oct 15, 2015)

quantum7 said:


> I apologize if this is already been asked, but can Albion One do "small and intimate? With the transition in my writing, I am using less and less large orchestra sample libraries, hence am gravitating towards the smaller and more intimate sounding ones. I absolutely love Albions 1-3 which I've used a lot, but am probably not interested in another larger ensemble library unless it can sound intimate. Any other stuff in there that would be good for Ambient and New Age music? Thanks in advance for your input to those who've already had some time with Albion One.


Not really, the Albion Orchestra is made up of over 100+ players. The string size is quite big sounding. You could get a sort of intimate sound in the low dynamic range but the upper end is quite massive. I would suggest the BML Chamber Strings (Sable). If you can't afford that but love the Spitfire sound, check out Albion 2 Leogria. The string size is smaller and quite lovely. It's great for intimate work.


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 15, 2015)

The Darris said:


> Not really, the Albion Orchestra is made up of over 100+ players. The string size is quite big sounding. You could get a sort of intimate sound in the low dynamic range but the upper end is quite massive. I would suggest the BML Chamber Strings (Sable). If you can't afford that but love the Spitfire sound, check out Albion 2 Leogria. The string size is smaller and quite lovely. It's great for intimate work.



I finally watched the videos and agree that it is quite large- great stuff though! I just wish Spitfire would make the upgrade price from Albion 1 permanent so that I could upgrade later when I would actually need it. 2 whole weeks isn't very long for the Albion Crossgrade discount. Oh well, for now I'll just keep using my Albions 1-3 and Sable.


----------



## stonzthro (Oct 15, 2015)

One is built on a premise for making epic music - kinda reminds me of 8W - sort of...

Leogria is a great library for intimate, as The Darris mentioned.

I really like ONE for its dexterity. Also, beyond what everyone has already mentioned, the percussion sounds really, really nice. You can get a close sound with great imaging. I'm not sure if the percussion is newly recorded, or just reworked. Some sounds very similar - esp the hi sticks. Not complaining, ONE is an awesome deal and offers a huge palate of sounds. If you haven't purchased it yet, DON'T - I want to use these sounds first!


----------



## Yogi108 (Oct 15, 2015)

I went ahead and created a little demo of a string patch with Albion Legacy followed by the same exact musical content using the new Albion One... I'm using short string articulations plus the legato string patches... You'll hear Albion Legacy first... then a break (at right about the one minute mark) and then you'll hear the same musical content with Albion One... The only addition that the Albion One (the new library) section has is I used the Low 8ves Short Articulation for the low strings when the melody comes in... Hope some of you find it helpful to hear the difference between the two... Cheers!


----------



## zacnelson (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks for that Rod! That was incredibly helpful.


----------



## Yogi108 (Oct 16, 2015)

Glad to hear that was helpful Zac! I must say the new legato patches are a huge upgrade from legacy. Also, I really like the new lush verb option, which now that I mention it, I did add some to the Albion One high string legato patch section.


----------



## maxime77 (Oct 16, 2015)

Yogi108 said:


> I went ahead and created a little demo of a string patch with Albion Legacy followed by the same exact musical content using the new Albion One... I'm using short string articulations plus the legato string patches... You'll hear Albion Legacy first... then a break (at right about the one minute mark) and then you'll hear the same musical content with Albion One... The only addition that the Albion One (the new library) section has is I used the Low 8ves Short Articulation for the low strings when the melody comes in... Hope some of you find it helpful to hear the difference between the two... Cheers!



That is very helpful, thank you! I wish there were more comparison tracks like this for orchestral libraries.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm not as qualified as some on here to pass judgement on this library but I own Albion 1,2 & 3 and now have 'ONE'
There's no doubt the legato's are streets ahead of the legacy version and there's some real improvements overall.

I will say this though. I'm so glad to have my original Albion 1 with all the sounds, especially the Brass longs as I feel they swell naturally better with the modwheel and feel, well, more beautiful to my ears. It's nice to have the variation and bring out things when needed.

My recommendation for people still thinking about it would be to take Spitfire up on their offer of owning both the old and the new. 100%

It's all early days but just my initial feelings.


----------



## DHousden (Oct 16, 2015)

Still waiting on the download, despite leaving it on overnight  It's really slowed to a crawl now. Hopefully at some point today..!


----------



## Guffy (Oct 16, 2015)

Yogi108 said:


> I went ahead and created a little demo of a string patch with Albion Legacy followed by the same exact musical content using the new Albion One... I'm using short string articulations plus the legato string patches... You'll hear Albion Legacy first... then a break (at right about the one minute mark) and then you'll hear the same musical content with Albion One... The only addition that the Albion One (the new library) section has is I used the Low 8ves Short Articulation for the low strings when the melody comes in... Hope some of you find it helpful to hear the difference between the two... Cheers!



The shorts sound much tighter, also the new legato sounds great.
Thanks!


----------



## HardyP (Oct 16, 2015)

Fugdup said:


> The shorts sound much tighter, also the new legato sounds great.
> Thanks!


When I heard the comparison, I really wondered how we could call the legacy ones really "shorts" ... I also find it quite remarkable, that Albion I sounds quite intimate, if you compare it to the new one.
So it really is a good advice for those considering to buy ONE, to buy the the legacy now before it´s gone, and above all it does not cost you a dime more (even less).


----------



## Zhao Shen (Oct 16, 2015)

The Albion legacy subfolder was so sizable that I thought for a moment it was included in its entirety. Seriously though, Spitfire did a fantastic job. They set out to up the ante on Albion, and they did that incredibly well. The strings are gorgeous, the brass is much-improved, and the non-orchestral content is stellar as well. Love that they included the eDNA engine. Count me a happy customer! Now the real question is if a similar revamp is coming for Solo Strings


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 16, 2015)

I am truly phenomenally impressed with the legato on these new strings patches. No fuss and very responsive.

Just wish there were unison Hi and Lo Unison strings legato instead of just Hi/Lo 8ves and Mid Unison...but I suppose they want to make sure people will still want Mural etc.


----------



## The Darris (Oct 16, 2015)

quantum7 said:


> I finally watched the videos and agree that it is quite large- great stuff though! I just wish Spitfire would make the upgrade price from Albion 1 permanent so that I could upgrade later when I would actually need it. 2 whole weeks isn't very long for the Albion Crossgrade discount. Oh well, for now I'll just keep using my Albions 1-3 and Sable.


You still get a crossgrade discount, it just won't be the promo crossgrade. It goes from 149 to 199. 199 is still way more affordable than 319.


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 16, 2015)

The Darris said:


> You still get a crossgrade discount, it just won't be the promo crossgrade. It goes from 149 to 199. 199 is still way more affordable than 319.



Thanks for that info. I didn't know that.


----------



## Lawson. (Oct 16, 2015)

Gosh darn it…I'm trying to avoid buying Albion ONE (and the legacy) but I may have to. It sounds lovely, but the thing is is that I never use ensemble patches. I have some libraries that include them (such as OSR and HS), and I've even included some in my template, but I've never used them. I really like having control of each individual section.

On the other hand, I feel like this would be a great layer library to give some…Air(  )…to the rest of my libraries.

On my third hand, I sometimes layer libraries but I usually end up removing it and just going with one (such as BST sul tasto with HS).

Decisions decisions! It doesn't help that I've already spent up my library money for a bit with Trumpet Corps (and I'm planning on getting Celeste and Toll).


----------



## jtnyc (Oct 16, 2015)

Could someone tell me if the shorts in general are more consistent than in the original. It's one area that always gave me a problem. Not the little bit of air at the top of the samples. That I like and can easily be rectified with track delay. What I'm referring to is differences within the round robins where one note reaches it's attack peak later than others.

Thanks -


----------



## DocMidi657 (Oct 16, 2015)

jtnyc said:


> Could someone tell me if the shorts in general are more consistent than in the original. It's one area that always gave me a problem. Not the little bit of air at the top of the samples. That I like and can easily be rectified with track delay. What I'm referring to is differences within the round robins where one note reaches it's attack peak later than others.
> 
> Thanks -


in my opinion yes they are more consistent. Actually I had that thought this morning before I read this post while playing them both and A/Bing them.


----------



## kunst91 (Oct 16, 2015)

How does it sound compared to BML?


----------



## jtnyc (Oct 16, 2015)

DocMidi657 said:


> in my opinion yes they are more consistent. Actually I had that thought this morning before I read this post while playing them both and A/Bing them.


Thanks doc -


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 16, 2015)

As a quick low-key test, I did a quick mockup of the first page of Elora's Birth from Willow. 

All Albion ONE with the exception of the choir and pitched percussion which is Spitfire Percussion. 

The only thing I've found that I don't like so far is the loop points in the trems and for some reason the Low brass sustain release samples weren't triggering. 
Other than that, I've been loving the sound.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 16, 2015)

prodigalson said:


> I am truly phenomenally impressed with the legato on these new strings patches. No fuss and very responsive.
> 
> Just wish there were unison Hi and Lo Unison strings legato instead of just Hi/Lo 8ves and Mid Unison...but I suppose they want to make sure people will still want Mural etc.


Agreed on the legato. Much improved from the original


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Oct 16, 2015)

Yes, the legato is much improved. The brass and wood shorts also really benefit from the improved tightness. The new Albion is really superior in terms of usability and playability. Anyone noticed that the string sustains are more agile as well? This makes them more versatile than one would perhaps think. The new release and vibrato controls play into this as well. With the right settings, the longs can even achieve a quite good sounding detache impression.

I'm not really excited about the all-in-one string ensemble approach though. Not only in terms of organisation, workflow and ressources. It also doesn't really make sense to me sound-wise. 

There's way too much cello timbre in the higher range for my tastes. Especially for the shorts. It's a particular sound that's not really universally usable. When I think "hi strings", the legacy V1+V2+VA sound is more what I'm after most of the time. And when you play the lower end of the old high sustains, you get that smoky viola timbre, while the Albion ONE patch is dominantly "cello" in the same range. It's good to have both - but in a way, Legacy Albion to me was more logical and versatile in this regard. The lows in Albion ONE are absolutely kickass, but for the highs, I feel like sticking with the old stuff.

Perhaps there's still hope for separate hi and low patches in a future update?


----------



## The Darris (Oct 16, 2015)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I'm not really excited about the all-in-one string ensemble approach though. Not only in terms of organisation, workflow and ressources. It also doesn't really make sense to me sound-wise.
> 
> There's way too much cello timbre in the higher range for my tastes. Especially for the shorts. It's a particular sound that's not really universally usable. When I think "hi strings", the legacy V1+V2+VA sound is more what I'm after most of the time. And when you play the lower end of the old high sustains, you get that smoky viola timbre, while the Albion ONE patch is dominantly "cello" in the same range. It's good to have both - but in a way, Legacy Albion to me was more logical and versatile in this regard. The lows in Albion ONE are absolutely kickass, but for the highs, I feel like sticking with the old stuff.
> 
> Perhaps there's still hope for separate hi and low patches in a future update?



Perhaps. We can only keep asking for it and hope for an update with the separate patches.


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 16, 2015)

Faulty sample programming on Strings Long, the low A and Ab and Bb. Can anyone confirm this? A few dynamic layers that are stacking up quite ugly. Gorgeous library so far otherwise.

W.


----------



## emasters (Oct 16, 2015)

Walid F. said:


> Faulty sample programming on Strings Long, the low A and Ab and Bb. Can anyone confirm this? A few dynamic layers that are stacking up quite ugly. Gorgeous library so far otherwise.



Same situation here -- sounds like one or more of the layered notes are not playing the correct pitch. Perhaps a product defect?


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Oct 16, 2015)

Yeah I 2nd that on the Orig Alb 1 Strings hi, those violas are nice when you play the low end the range. I have both though so I'm fine that the new version is different. I did notice right away though. Man those new low strings!


----------



## Carbs (Oct 16, 2015)

Walid F. said:


> Faulty sample programming on Strings Long, the low A and Ab and Bb. Can anyone confirm this? A few dynamic layers that are stacking up quite ugly. Gorgeous library so far otherwise.
> 
> W.



Can confirm - definite bug. Also can confirm it's an outstanding library.


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 16, 2015)

Did a quick 1 hour composition with ONLY Albion ONE and no external reverb or anything, straight out of the box! Man, I love this library, feels so lush and powerful at the same time. The strings legato are worth the price alone of this library, holy Jesus Christ.

W.


----------



## Vastman (Oct 16, 2015)

*Truly awesome, Walid! Glorious beyond words!!! YOU and ONE are beautifully DANGEROUS!*

While the focus of excitement seems to be on the glorious quality of the orchestra... and it IS ...the hybrid orchestra section of the Stephenson's Steam Band is like nothing I've ever seen befor... applying the edna engine to brass, strings, and OMG holy batman!!! Of course... you can go on from there... call up your own two orchestral samples... f,p, coleg, pizz, spic... hi/low whatever... and start playing with edna...

edna is my new squeeze! Best girlfriend ever!!!


This, my friends is totally REVOLUTIONARY!!!! usually we employ lots of synthesis to approach an orchestral sound and this is totally the reverse.... taking friggin' AWESOME top of the line orchestral sample packages and applying synthesis/rhythms/warps/stutters/all kinds of mania to the root samples... it is absolutely mindblowing and beyond words...start from a killer creation already in ur list, switch out samples, tweak away for rhythms or whatever moves you within edna, and voila!!!


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 16, 2015)

I love love love the sound. Have run into a bit of weirdness with the ostinatum in String High in the Legacy folder. At the end of an ostinato, in chord mode, I sometimes get a 'release' chord playing at the end. Kind of like in Sonokinetic, you can have it play a release at the end of a bar or beat, or not. Is there a control I've forgotten about in Spitfire ostinatum?


----------



## Saxer (Oct 16, 2015)

here's a little action cue made with albion one, percussion redux, orchestral grand and harp.

">


----------



## Kralc (Oct 16, 2015)

Walid F. said:


> holy Jesus Christ.


Can this be a quote a Spitfire's plaudits page?  Lovely tracks Walid and Saxer! (And everyone else who's not on this page) 
This thread is horribly enabling...


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 16, 2015)

Saxer said:


> here's a little action cue made with albion one, percussion redux, orchestral grand and harp.
> 
> ">



Hot damn. That's a pretty slick "little action cue" that you just threw together! Wow.


----------



## zacnelson (Oct 16, 2015)

Saxer said:


> here's a little action cue made with albion one, percussion redux, orchestral grand and harp.
> 
> ">



Superb work Saxer, both as a composition with plenty of bounce and charm, and as a demonstration of Albion One in all it's finery. Lovely to hear the beautiful woodwinds featured. I always liked the old Albion winds, but these seem to be a great improvement.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Oct 16, 2015)

Glad to see all these cool demos/snippets/tracks showing up. And I'm glad that these are not the "everything you need for epic productions"-style.

Keep'em coming!


----------



## blizzard (Oct 16, 2015)

Wow, those demos are sounding amazing. Can't wait to hear one that uses some of the eDNA stuff!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 16, 2015)

Wow. Thank you Cleffernotes, Yogi108, prodigalson21, Walid F and Saxer. I wasn't going to buy, now I am.


----------



## Killiard (Oct 17, 2015)

Ugh. I just bought the flute consort last month. I told myself no more sample libraries this year. No more!! Can everyone stop saying how great it is. I've got two kids to feed!

I'm off to try and convince my wife I need an early Christmas present


----------



## Saxer (Oct 17, 2015)

Feed your kids


----------



## Vastman (Oct 17, 2015)

Nice one, Saxer... on both accounts... your wonderful creation and your thoughtful advice...


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 17, 2015)

Kralc said:


> Can this be a quote a Spitfire's plaudits page?  Lovely tracks Walid and Saxer! (And everyone else who's not on this page)
> This thread is horribly enabling...



Haha it sure is!! 



Vastman said:


> *Truly awesome, Walid! Glorious beyond words!!! YOU and ONE are beautifully DANGEROUS!*



Thanks Vastman! The eDNA engine is great too yeah! Have a lot of fun with it in the original eDNA library which I can recommend as well. 

W.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Oct 17, 2015)

Is this library in the Kontakt files page, or the Kontakt libraries page?


----------



## DHousden (Oct 17, 2015)

Baron Greuner said:


> Is this library in the Kontakt files page, or the Kontakt libraries page?


Libraries, same as before.


----------



## Chris Porter (Oct 17, 2015)

I just finished my first composition using Albion One. This is a composition I wrote for a video game trailer competition for the Square Enix game "Just Cause 3". I did all the video editing and wrote the music for it. I actually started this before I got Albion One, so the bulk of it is other libraries, but I used two patches from the new Stephenson's Steam Band, as well as Easter Island percussion. The first SSB patch is the drone in the beginning until about 0:20. That deep percussion in that section is the Easter Island hits. The second SSB patch I used comes in right speaker at 0:41. I have to say, even the non-orchestral stuff in Albion One is an absolute joy to use and mixes so well with the other libraries I used in this piece. I can't wait to use the orchestra patches for my next composition!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 17, 2015)

Saxer said:


> here's a little action cue made with albion one, percussion redux, orchestral grand and harp.
> 
> ">



Very nice Saxer!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Oct 18, 2015)

I absolutely love this. It's the best library Spitfire has produced. I'm not sure, if it's just me, but do you hear two sounds together, when playing A0 or A#0, when loading the full Strings patch and using Sustain? It seems that sometimes, when I play A0, I hear G0+A0. When I play A#0, I get G#0+A#0. I suppose it shouldn't be doing that.


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 18, 2015)

sekkosiki said:


> I absolutely love this. It's the best library Spitfire has produced. I'm not sure, if it's just me, but do you hear two sounds together, when playing A0 or A#0, when loading the full Strings patch and using Sustain? It seems that sometimes, when I play A0, I hear G0+A0. When I play A#0, I get G#0+A#0. I suppose it shouldn't be doing that.


Yep, we all have this problem unfortunately.

W.


----------



## marcotronic (Oct 19, 2015)

Excellent library! Love the spiccatos - great for "Zimmer"ish ostinatos. Far better than those in Albion Legacy. First spitfire lib I downloaded with their relatively new downloader. Worked like a charm. Albion One is awesome value for the money.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Oct 19, 2015)

Walid F. said:


> Yep, we all have this problem unfortunately.
> 
> W.



Thanks Walid, good to know, I'm not the only one with the problem.


----------



## micrologus (Oct 19, 2015)

The Albion One strings sound magnificently!


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Oct 19, 2015)

For someone who hasnt had the time to look into it yet, what are the main differences between Albion Legacy and Albion ONE?


----------



## romanr (Oct 19, 2015)

I can just thank all you guys very much for describing your experiences with Albion One in such detail and providing us with demos and even track comparisons. I finally bought Albion (Legacy) after a year of considering when it was on sale last month and can easily say that no other library I own gave me that amount of inspiration that Albion gives me when just playing around with it's patches. I wasn't sure what to expect from Albion ONE when I saw the first walkthrough-preview but your demos and posts really made it clear for me to definitely buy the crossbreed soon. To the Albion (Legacy) owners: did ONE gave you a similar wall of inspiration that, for me, it's predecessor did/does?


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm probably going to get beaten down for this but there's still something in the swell of the original Albion longs that the new one's don't have for me as yet. I may grow to love them.


----------



## thesteelydane (Oct 19, 2015)

Kaufmanmoon said:


> I'm probably going to get beaten down for this but there's still something in the swell of the original Albion longs that the new one's don't have for me as yet. I may grow to love them.



I'm with you there, but for me it's only the unison strings that doesn't sit well with me, I love everything else. There's just way too much cello in there, even in the middle of the violin register, that makes it sound unrealistic to me. My brain just rejects that sound as unrealistic, especially if you have cellos already playing a line in the bass register - what are they doing up there with the violins too? It may be a sound that people want for "epic" music, but I prefer realism any day. I get that it's an ensemble library and all, but the Legacy strings with their high and low patches gives me more control over the sound, and just sounds more like the real thing. I hope Spitfire will consider releasing Strings High and Low patches in an update (if possible - maybe it was recorded in unison).


----------



## ysnyvz (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi all. I was comparing Albion One with other strings ensemble patches. I thought I could share, if anybody is interested.
So here 4 different strings ensemble spiccato patches playing same 8 bar ostinato in this order: Albion One, Albion Legacy, Mural Ensemble and Sable Ensemble.
Using Close and Tree mic for all patches. I raised volume of Mural to 0 db, others are at -6 db. Because Mural is quieter somehow. Personally I like tightness of Albion One, but Mural sounds bigger and better to me. Let me know what you think


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 19, 2015)

I got carried away with Albion One's epicness and epicosity the other day. Kind of an unholy mess and heavy handed would be putting it lightly. I can hear the bandleader screaming 'dynamics for chrissake, everybody's amp is on 11!!"  But man those strings! Love 'em.


----------



## romanr (Oct 20, 2015)

Soundhound said:


> I got carried away with Albion One's epicness and epicosity the other day. Kind of an unholy mess and heavy handed would be putting it lightly. I can hear the bandleader screaming 'dynamics for chrissake, everybody's amp is on 11!!"  But man those strings! Love 'em.




Wow, sounds wonderful, reminds me of the sound of scores like Danny Elfman's Batman or Howard Shore's Silence Of The Lambs, really nice composition!


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey guys, just did a quick walkthrough of a track that I wrote testing out A One. Maybe it's of help for someone  Cheers


----------



## AllanH (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank you for an excellent walk-through.


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 20, 2015)

I finally gave in and bought Albion One for the great upgrade price. Downloading now, and look forward to trying it out later today.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Oct 20, 2015)

I wasn't sure I was going to be able to get this during the discounted crossgrade price, but my retro raise came through today. I feel like I have come full circle. My first library purchase was Albion 1, and I started with Reaper. Just ordered Cubase and Albion One. Kind of like starting over!


----------



## JC_ (Oct 20, 2015)

Darthmorphling said:


> I wasn't sure I was going to be able to get this during the discounted crossgrade price, but my retro raise came through today. I feel like I have come full circle. My first library purchase was Albion 1, and I started with Reaper. Just ordered Cubase and Albion One. Kind of like starting over!



Nice!

I'm hoping to get the crossgrade before the discount runs out as well.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Oct 20, 2015)

JC_ said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'm hoping to get the crossgrade before the discount runs out as well.



It's interesting that the orchestra has been capped out at 24mbps for the past two hours. I then started downloading the other sections and each maxes out to close to that as well. All at the same time! So I get to play with the entire library in a couple of hours.


----------



## tack (Oct 20, 2015)

Darthmorphling said:


> It's interesting that the orchestra has been capped out at 24mbps for the past two hours. I then started downloading the other sections and each maxes out to close to that as well. All at the same time!


Yep I've noticed that too, albeit different numbers. Each individual stream peaks at 40-50Mbps but I can run 5 of them in parallel each at the same rate. I suppose their CDN (AWS) caps the transfer rates. When I sprung for the BML bundle I clicked download on the lot of them and walked away.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 20, 2015)

Sean, try and look at Evo 1&2. It might surprise you. 



quantum7 said:


> I finally watched the videos and agree that it is quite large- great stuff though! I just wish Spitfire would make the upgrade price from Albion 1 permanent so that I could upgrade later when I would actually need it. 2 whole weeks isn't very long for the Albion Crossgrade discount. Oh well, for now I'll just keep using my Albions 1-3 and Sable.


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks! I remember Elfman's Batman, high praise indeed—I am not worthy I am not worthy. I'll have a listen to the Howard Shore score.

I know it would need a lot of work, I was just jazzed by the sounds of the Albion One strings, they're very inspiring.



romanr said:


> Wow, sounds wonderful, reminds me of the sound of scores like Danny Elfman's Batman or Howard Shore's Silence Of The Lambs, really nice composition!


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 20, 2015)

*UPDATE- I finally got the download to work and it seems to be working well now that I have the complete script files now installed.* 

I'm going on my 3rd 40gig download for the Orchestra part, as the first 2 tries had errors during the install process, stopping half way. 

Sounding great so far, from what I've been able to use. 

Can someone tell me if the library's final size is supposed to be 49.5 gigs? I thought that I read on the website that it was around 53 gigs.


----------



## Chris Porter (Oct 20, 2015)

Since Albion One is a Kontakt Player library and has to be activated through Native Instruments Service Center, will all update come through the Service Center, or do we have to download the updates from Spitfire and install them ourselves?


----------



## zacnelson (Oct 20, 2015)

Chris Porter said:


> Since Albion One is a Kontakt Player library and has to be activated through Native Instruments Service Center, will all update come through the Service Center, or do we have to download the updates from Spitfire and install them ourselves?


With Albion Legacy, the updates were all done ourselves, I imagine the same will apply with this.


----------



## Chris Porter (Oct 20, 2015)

zacnelson said:


> With Albion Legacy, the updates were all done ourselves, I imagine the same will apply with this.



I pre-ordered Albion One, so I downloaded it before the official release. I hear talk of a 1.1 version already out. Is that correct? If so, where do I find the update?


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 21, 2015)

I really appreciate the demos in this thread. I get the impression, from Spitfire's teaser videos, walk-throughs and demo tracks, that the four elements (orchestra, loops, percussion and synths) are intended to be of equal importance in creating the whole, while I'm primarily interested in the orchestra, with the other content being interesting for occasional experimentation. This thread really demonstrates what the orchestra can do in isolation without all the other content in the mix, and it sounds amazing. Thank you everyone.


----------



## ClefferNotes (Oct 21, 2015)

After playing around with Albion One a bit more, here is a more detailed observation: Stunning. The difference between One and the legacy Albion is night and day in my view especially the Woodwind shorts in particular. 

Albion One is much more responsive and more punchy / brighter in sound and I do admit that takes a while to adjust to if you are used to the softness and airy character in the legacy Albion (which I personally adored) Everything is super tight and agile, and the new legatos are beyond superb! The ability to create fast moving passages is beyond awesome. 

This is truly a magnificent product overall and I am so pleased with it. Albion HD is pretty much how I would sum it up.

I have been testing out some new stuff with Albion One. Here is a short theme from the Zelda series that I remixed using Albion One straight out of the box.


----------



## playz123 (Oct 21, 2015)

quantum7 said:


> Can someone tell me if the library's final size is supposed to be 49.5 gigs? I thought that I read on the website that it was around 53 gigs.



Sean, on my Mac Pro, the library size is 53.24 GB.....53,238,294,291 bytes


----------



## playz123 (Oct 21, 2015)

Chris Porter said:


> I pre-ordered Albion One, so I downloaded it before the official release. I hear talk of a 1.1 version already out. Is that correct? If so, where do I find the update?



I just downloaded 48 hours ago and the interface is showing version 1.0, so it _suggests_ the 1.1 update isn't released yet. I'm sure Spitfire will let everyone know when the update is ready...as they have done in the past. I expect they are keeping an eye on issues that are being reported and will fix as many as they can. HOWEVER, in my Documentation, it shows "What's new in 1.1" (> bug fixes). So I'm not sure what I have.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 21, 2015)

ClefferNotes said:


> After playing around with Albion One a bit more, here is a more detailed observation: Stunning. The difference between One and the legacy Albion is night and day in my view especially the Woodwind shorts in particular.
> 
> Albion One is much more responsive and more punchy / brighter in sound and I do admit that takes a while to adjust to if you are used to the softness and airy character in the legacy Albion (which I personally adored) Everything is super tight and agile, and the new legatos are beyond superb! The ability to create fast moving passages is beyond awesome.
> 
> ...




Can't wait to install my copy. I am frantically trying to finish renovating my Music Lab so I can set up all my gear and play with Albion One asap. Sounds brilliant!


----------



## ysnyvz (Oct 21, 2015)

quantum7 said:


> Can someone tell me if the library's final size is supposed to be 49.5 gigs? I thought that I read on the website that it was around 53 gigs.


Yes, it's final size on Windows.
Samples folder is 53.137.384.568 bytes = 49.48 GB


----------



## romanr (Oct 21, 2015)

You all finally convinced me and I purchased Albion ONE yesterday. To make my contribution to the great work that some have already done here, I also captured the first session playing around with it that ended in composing this little piece. It's right out of the box, so you're only hearing instruments from Albion ONE, no other libraries are used in here. I tried to capture most of the legato, longs and shorts, so maybe you can get another impression of the library's timbre & character.
I can really say that I don't regret my purchase and am stunned by the new overall sound, though I've got to delve deeper into some of the new elements and sounds (Darwin Percussion e.g.).


----------



## ClefferNotes (Oct 21, 2015)

romanr said:


> You all finally convinced me and I purchased Albion ONE yesterday. To make my contribution to the great work that some have already done here, I also captured the first session playing around with it that ended in composing this little piece. It's right out of the box, so you're only hearing instruments from Albion ONE, no other libraries are used in here. I tried to capture most of the legato, longs and shorts, so maybe you can get another impression of the library's timbre & character.
> I can really say that I don't regret my purchase and am stunned by the new overall sound, although I've got to get used to some new elements and sounds (Brass shorts & darwin percussion e.g.).



Amazing track! Great job


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 22, 2015)

Chris Porter said:


> I pre-ordered Albion One, so I downloaded it before the official release. I hear talk of a 1.1 version already out. Is that correct? If so, where do I find the update?



Just downloaded yesterday and the version says 1.1 in the downloader. I would open the spitfire audio downloader app and see if the update is there for you.


----------



## Chris Porter (Oct 22, 2015)

X-Bassist said:


> Just downloaded yesterday and the version says 1.1 in the downloader. I would open the spitfire audio downloader app and see if the update is there for you.



Hmmm...nothing there yet.


----------



## ClefferNotes (Oct 22, 2015)

After testing out and playing some more with Albion One, I have finished the orchestral rendition I posted yesterday, here it is! The only other library I used was the Spitfire Harp


----------



## romanr (Oct 23, 2015)

ClefferNotes said:


> Amazing track! Great job


Thank you really much, great to hear that ! Looking forward to an extended testing session on the weekend where I've got a bit more time to test out all the new instruments and features. Didn't have the time to get into the new Brunel Loops in depth, but the few I already picked were amazing.


----------



## mojamusic (Oct 23, 2015)

prodigalson said:


> As a quick low-key test, I did a quick mockup of the first page of Elora's Birth from Willow.
> 
> All Albion ONE with the exception of the choir and pitched percussion which is Spitfire Percussion.
> 
> ...




Sounds great. I am so close to pulling the trigger and upgrading... BTW What choir is this?


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 23, 2015)

mojamusic said:


> Sounds great. I am so close to pulling the trigger and upgrading... BTW What choir is this?



cheers. the choir is Cinesamples Voxos. just the ladies and boys choir


----------



## marcotronic (Oct 24, 2015)

romanr said:


> You all finally convinced me and I purchased Albion ONE yesterday. To make my contribution to the great work that some have already done here, I also captured the first session playing around with it that ended in composing this little piece. It's right out of the box, so you're only hearing instruments from Albion ONE, no other libraries are used in here. I tried to capture most of the legato, longs and shorts, so maybe you can get another impression of the library's timbre & character.
> I can really say that I don't regret my purchase and am stunned by the new overall sound, though I've got to delve deeper into some of the new elements and sounds (Darwin Percussion e.g.).




Excellent!


----------



## ClefferNotes (Oct 24, 2015)

romanr said:


> Thank you really much, great to hear that ! Looking forward to an extended testing session on the weekend where I've got a bit more time to test out all the new instruments and features. Didn't have the time to get into the new Brunel Loops in depth, but the few I already picked were amazing.


No worries and I definitely agree, its always best to explore everything when you have the time to do so.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 24, 2015)

Siebert said:


> I'm wondering if a string tremolo patch is included this time.



You are going to be very happy if you buy then.


----------



## IFM (Oct 25, 2015)

Any notice if you try to load patches from the Brunel Loops _Construction Kits_ folder you get the 'Library Needs to be installed' error? These seem to be the only ones that do that.


----------



## Jake (Oct 25, 2015)

Dragonwind said:


> Any notice if you try to load patches from the Brunel Loops _Construction Kits_ folder you get the 'Library Needs to be installed' error? These seem to be the only ones that do that.



I assume you are referring to the _DevKits_ folder in Albion One, as I don't have a folder for Construction Kits.

Mine are all loading fine, however I can't seem to get sound from the first .nki, even though the VU meters in the A/B patch list area are showing sound. The other three .nki's are working fine though.

So it seems we both have an issue, but it's different.


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 25, 2015)

I definitely noticed some of the Darwin percussion didn't seem to have all that many sample layers. There was boom and then BOOOOOOM!!! Also with some of the low strings I think? It's been a week or so, I'll look again and check....


----------



## IFM (Oct 26, 2015)

Jake said:


> I assume you are referring to the _DevKits_ folder in Albion One, as I don't have a folder for Construction Kits.
> 
> Mine are all loading fine, however I can't seem to get sound from the first .nki, even though the VU meters in the A/B patch list area are showing sound. The other three .nki's are working fine though.
> 
> So it seems we both have an issue, but it's different.



No I do mean _Construction kits_. It is the first folder.


----------



## zvenx (Oct 26, 2015)

Dragonwind said:


> No I do mean _Construction kits_. It is the first folder.



Just tried this and can confirm it is doing that for me too.
rsp


----------



## Jake (Oct 26, 2015)

Dragonwind said:


> No I do mean _Construction kits_. It is the first folder.


 Very interesting, as I do not have that folder in my Brunel Loops drop down.


----------



## ysnyvz (Oct 26, 2015)

I made my first track with it. Synth engine is really powerful, so I tried to create my own presets.


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 26, 2015)

In before the lock (crossgrade promo deadline).

Just another sheep in wolf's clothing. Looking forward to the sin(th)


----------



## devonmyles (Oct 26, 2015)

zvenx said:


> Just tried this and can confirm it is doing that for me too.
> rsp



Same here as well.


----------



## playz123 (Oct 26, 2015)

Dragonwind said:


> Any notice if you try to load patches from the Brunel Loops _Construction Kits_ folder you get the 'Library Needs to be installed' error? These seem to be the only ones that do that.


No such error here. The patches all load as expected in both the standalone version of Kontakt and in Kontakt in Cubase Pro 8.03. I am running a 2014 Mac Pro...maybe this is a Windows problem or specific to a certain DAW??


----------



## Carbs (Oct 26, 2015)

Dragonwind said:


> No I do mean _Construction kits_. It is the first folder.



Hmm, I don't have that folder (_Construction Kits_) either. Also I'm on version 1.0, not sure if thats related. Do you have 1.1 like some people? Apologize if you've mentioned this before.


----------



## Killiard (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm on 1.1 and have the construction kits folder. I get that same message too. 

I tried loading one of the "dev kit" patches and Kontakt had a bit of a melt down for a couple of minutes and didn't load it.


----------



## Tyderian (Oct 26, 2015)

Sorry, bit late to this party 

Here's another quick demo trying out (only) Albion ONE:


----------



## ClefferNotes (Oct 26, 2015)

Tyderian said:


> Sorry, bit late to this party
> 
> Here's another quick demo trying out (only) Albion ONE:



So nice, great job!


----------



## IFM (Oct 27, 2015)

playz123 said:


> No such error here. The patches all load as expected in both the standalone version of Kontakt and in Kontakt in Cubase Pro 8.03. I am running a 2014 Mac Pro...maybe this is a Windows problem or specific to a certain DAW??


I have the error in either case...also on Mac and Cubase.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Oct 27, 2015)

Not much to say, except I think it's lovely - already using the short strings+winds and percussion - synth stuff seems very inspiring too (and the string legatos are promising, but of course a bit limited). Glad I bought the upgrade.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 27, 2015)

Simon Ravn said:


> Not much to say, except I think it's lovely - already using the short strings+winds and percussion - synth stuff seems very inspiring too (and the string legatos are promising, but of course a bit limited). Glad I bought the upgrade.



Me too. Because I'm using Albion 1 for specific purposes, I'm not having to deal with some of the problems listed, though I'm sure they exist. Albion 1 is a powerhouse library, and at this point the Albions overall stack up to what for me has been by far the standard in the industry, East West. The fact that there are relatively fewer glitches than in the Play engine really makes Spitfire stand out.

Speaking of East West (forgive the off topic please), it's a major disappointment to me that the Play engine was so recently updated...with so little of the omnipresent problems solved. At the same time it's hard for me to let go of the EW, for the simple fact that the grand majority of the libraries sound SO good imo. Albion to me can sound just as good, but for me the ultimate joy comes from their teaming up


----------



## playz123 (Oct 27, 2015)

Dragonwind said:


> I have the error in either case...also on Mac and Cubase.


Hmm, well does that then suggest a problem with your download or file structure?? I can't say for certain since I can't reproduce your problem. What download did you do...v1.0 or v1.1? Did you do a batch resave and were any problems noted? My batch resave went perfectly, but some others mentioned their's did not.


----------



## IFM (Oct 27, 2015)

Brand new download. Others say they are experiencing the same thing. I'll have to check the version.


----------



## Geron (Jun 15, 2016)

I couldn't resist and bought the upgrade yesterday. Now that i'm playing with it my very first impression is that, out of the box, i definitely prefer the somewhat raw and organic sound of Albion Legacy. But i can sense right away that with Albion One it'll be much easier for me to sketch new ideas and write full compositions. To me, the magic comes when i layer both One and Legacy patches where it's appropriate. 

One has a rather light and quite compressed sound to it, which is really easy on the ears. That's great for me when i want to try things out or just write without getting overly concerned about the sound itself. But Legacy, on the other hand, has such a rich and full sound, which is what made Spitfire such a unique developer in the first place, in my opinion. Albion One doesn't quite have that. So i'm more than thankful that Spitfire decided to keep the Legacy content for us to use, because that's where the library really shines now. I'll write with One for the most part now, as it's incredibly easy to use, sounds great and is just a joy to work with all around. But in mixing stage, where i'm trying to find the right and ideal tone for the whole piece, i'll definitely keep using Legacy a lot. I'll layer them wherever possible to get the best of both worlds. 

To me Albion Legacy wasn't always exactly easy to mix, as great as it sounds. I feel that One will be much more convienent in that regard. So i think they accompany each other very well instead of one replacing the other. Have in mind that's my very first impression of it after trying it out for myself. But it confirms what i assumed from the demos, reviews and what i've read on forums like this.


----------



## Geron (Jun 15, 2016)

Anyone got any idea how i can control the attack of the con sordino strings? I was always missing that with Legacy. You know that really soft Morricone style fade in. I can do that with the modwheel/dynamics to an extent, but wherever the progression goes from there the notes come in rather abruptly. Probably the only thing i'm missing now that i have some control over the release. 

Cheers.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 15, 2016)

The comment about the quality of Albion 1 did come earlier. I got the Albion bundle and wish I could get my hand on Albion 1 (not Albion One)


----------



## Geron (Jun 15, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> The comment about the quality of Albion 1 did come earlier. I got the Albion bundle and wish I could get my hand on Albion 1 (not Albion One)



But Albion Legacy is part of Albion One now. Is it not the same?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 15, 2016)

My understanding is that Albion One includes some Albion 1 legacy patches


----------



## Geron (Jun 15, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> My understanding is that Albion One includes some Albion 1 legacy patches



Let me check that right now.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Geron (Jun 15, 2016)

Apart from the Ensemble and Overlay patches everything else seems to be there, orchestra wise.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Jun 15, 2016)

have a look into the individual patches folder. besides the octivated hi strings and octivated hi strings CS there are no longs articulations from legacy included.


----------



## Chris Porter (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm almost positive that Albion Legacy is not included in Albion One. They left some parts of Legacy in Albion One because they didn't think they could do any better, so they didn't record new material for those particular articulations - for example, a lot of the FX patches). But a huge majority of the content in Legacy isn't available in One. I wouldn't have purchased Albion Legacy when it was on sale and advertised as "the last chance to own it" if I knew I could just purchase Albion One and get all of the content from both libraries at the same price.


----------



## Geron (Jun 15, 2016)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> have a look into the individual patches folder. besides the octivated hi strings and octivated hi strings CS there are no longs articulations from legacy included.



This is what i see in the Legacy folder of One.


----------



## Geron (Jun 15, 2016)

Compared to Albion 1 Legacy:


----------



## Geron (Jun 15, 2016)

I stand corrected. Only the "String Low" patch contains a sustained articulation. For all the other sections they are missing. Even in the Cog and normal patches. That's a shame actually. Why wouldn't they just keep them completely?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 15, 2016)

Thank you Geron, my understanding is that the sounds is changed of the patches that made it over.


----------



## Geron (Jun 15, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Thank you Geron, my understanding is that the sounds is changed of the patches that made it over.



I'd have to compare that 1:1.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 15, 2016)

The Legacy content, as far as I can tell, is 1:1 the original Albion I patches, there haven't been any changes done to them, other than wrapping them in the new UI. The new Albion ONE functions like Release and Tightness are in the UI, but don't have any effect on the Legacy samples.

Albion ONE however only contains a selection of the old patches and not the original Albion I library as a whole. Which is too bad, because I indeed still like and use some of the Albion I stuff that wasn't included in ONE.

Overall, I have to say that in hindsight, I still prefer Albion I. ONE had a few good additions - Col Legno und Tremolo articulations for example, or the Hi Woods arranged shorts patch. The low strings, especially the octaves, are absolutely thunderous and it's a sound you can't really quite get with Albion I. But honestly, I'm not convinced that Albion ONE was really necessary, especially since it replaced the old one completely and made it unavailable.

The percussion is probably overall better in ONE, but several other things IMO just aren't quite right, and if I had to choose, I'd stick to Albion I. I guess I would have been happier with some of the Albion ONE stuff as an addition to the existing library, at a lower price point, than a full-blown library that replaces the old one and is supposed to do everything that Albion I did better, but IMO doesn't.


----------



## AllanH (Jun 15, 2016)

I find especially the strings more processed in One, which can make them sound a bit "plasticy" (maybe "synthy" is a better word). Albion 1, imo, "suffers" from having noticeable octave playback. So use the new One the most, but it's been relegated to background.


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 15, 2016)

Geron said:


> Anyone got any idea how i can control the attack of the con sordino strings? I was always missing that with Legacy. You know that really soft Morricone style fade in. I can do that with the modwheel/dynamics to an extent, but wherever the progression goes from there the notes come in rather abruptly. Probably the only thing i'm missing now that i have some control over the release.
> 
> Cheers.



use expression


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jun 15, 2016)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Overall, I have to say that in hindsight, I still prefer Albion I. ONE had a few good additions - Col Legno und Tremolo articulations for example, or the Hi Woods arranged shorts patch. The low strings, especially the octaves, are absolutely thunderous and it's a sound you can't really quite get with Albion I. But honestly, I'm not convinced that Albion ONE was really necessary, especially since it replaced the old one completely and made it unavailable.
> 
> I guess I would have been happier with some of the Albion ONE stuff as an addition to the existing library, at a lower price point, than a full-blown library that replaces the old one and is supposed to do everything that Albion I did better, but IMO doesn't.



I still prefer Albion 1 (legacy) over Albion ONE as well, but I look at them a little differently than how Spitfire represented the new version. Regardless of what Spitfire might have said about it being a replacement for the legacy version, I regard ONE more as if it is "Albion V - Epic Trailers". For example, the nasty low brass from Albion ONE is something I have been using a lot lately, and which just isn't possible for the softer Albion 1. In general, Albion ONE is far more aggressive. I think that representing ONE as a replacement may be a case of Spitfire believing that's what the Albion 1 audience really wanted instead of what Albion 1 actually contained, especially after so many reviewers wrote it up as a softer library. Whereas for me, most of what I write is not epic trailer music, and hence is overall better suited for the legacy Albion, and in fact I bought it in the first place based upon some of those "it's a softer sounding library" descriptions from reviewers.

Case in point: the legacy mid brass is MILES above Albion ONE's mid brass for my usual needs, as it actually sounds like horns rather than like a synthesized horn patch being blasted through a fuzz box and a brick wall compressor. The latter is only usable for me in those very rare cases when I might be reaching for something so epic that I need the orchestra to sound like a wall of noise rather than individual instruments. But, as you say, ONE does offer a variety of useful stuff, like the nasty low brass, some of the strings articulations, etc. I don't regret having bought the crossgrade, but at the same time I am very glad that I have the entirety of legacy Albion 1 still available and not just the subset thereof included with ONE.


----------



## Geron (Jun 15, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> use expression



Yeah, i always thought it's just another gain controller. Will look into it.


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 15, 2016)

Geron said:


> Yeah, i always thought it's just another gain controller. Will look into it.



It is in the sense that it's just an absolute percentage of volume of CC7 (Volume) but in conjunction with CC1 it can be used to extend the perceived dynamic range of instruments and get extra "expression" from your parts.


----------



## Geron (Jun 15, 2016)

WindcryMusic said:


> I don't regret having bought the crossgrade, but at the same time I am very glad that I have the entirety of legacy Albion 1 still available and not just the subset thereof included with ONE.



Pretty much this. The combination of both the original complete Albion 1 and the updated Albion One now makes it the almost perfect (basic) scoring tool for me.


----------



## Geron (Jun 15, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> It is in the sense that it's just an absolute percentage of volume of CC7 (Volume) but in conjunction with CC1 it can be used to extend the perceived dynamic range of instruments and get extra "expression" from your parts.



I'd still like a dedicated attack control over the sustained articulations. With some Kontakt libraries i'm able to add an ADSR curve internally, but doesn't seem to work in this case.


----------



## RRBE Sound (Jun 15, 2016)

Albion ONE is the first Sample Library I bought. 

I really think you can do the job, of making bombastic music. However, when it comes to more quiet tunes, it have it's flaws. I have tried to make some light and silent tunes, and it does work. But Albion does not make it easy to do this. 

My opinion.


----------



## JPShooter (Jun 15, 2016)

RRBE Sound said:


> Albion ONE is the first Sample Library I bought.
> 
> I really think you can do the job, of making bombastic music. However, when it comes to more quiet tunes, it have it's flaws. I have tried to make some light and silent tunes, and it does work. But Albion does not make it easy to do this.
> 
> My opinion.



I believe that in the Albion's that would be the realm of Albion II, Loegria.


----------



## RRBE Sound (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes, true. Not to be off topic, - I do not have Loegria, but I feel like et lags some of the things Albion ONE has?


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jun 16, 2016)

RRBE Sound said:


> Yes, true. Not to be off topic, - I do not have Loegria, but I feel like et lags some of the things Albion ONE has?



Yes, Loegria does lack some things ... no woodwinds other than recorders (which frankly I've found to be useless), no trumpets/tubas/french horns (although the euphonium samples more than make up for the lack of horns), etc. It is a library that is tightly fixed on small string sections, with a smattering of other instruments to go with it. But what it does, it does very, very well ... the strings and euphoniums are quite wonderful, and it has a pretty good set of percussion options as well. There is absolutely no bombast in Loegria, but whenever I need something to sound quiet, subtle and/or sad, I look to Loegria first.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 24, 2016)

I love both One and Legacy, but for different things. In Legacy the Ostinatum can be devastatingly useful, but on the other hand I _do_ hear a lot of the rooms those instruments were recorded in, sometimes far more than is desired. That last tends to soften things a bit (at least to my ears). When compared to something like Albion III the effect is even more pronounced, and at times things (like the strings and horns) get a bit mushy in the mix because of it. That's when I usually just break out the East West HS. However, the sounds overall in Legacy can be absolutely terrific, and more than worth the money imo.

In Albion 1 (recent) it's a more bald sound, and of course we have the different options in terms of screwing around with the sound to taste.

I also happen to love things about Albion One that AREN'T orchestral, so there's definitely that.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jun 24, 2016)

I came into the Albion world very late in the game. I bought Albion One and had a quick play with it initially and was disappointed at the time and it sat dormant for some time. I didn't use it until the few months back now and boy how wrong my initial thoughts were. So wrong in fact the first test drive piece I wrote which is in my signature below (Aroha - Albion One) was almost entirely Albion One with a little Redux , I had no real need to reach for anything else. Since then it's been an incredibly useful library for me and when blended with other developers libraries it can really create some Magic. I can't think of another single self contained library that handles all the sections as well.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jun 24, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I also happen to love things about Albion One that AREN'T orchestral, so there's definitely that.



Very, very true. Perhaps my most-oft-used element of Albion ONE thus far has been the Stephenson's Steam Band section with eDNA. Really remarkable for design of sound beds that blend well with an orchestra.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 24, 2016)

SymphonicSamples said:


> I came into the Albion world very late in the game. I bought Albion One and had a quick play with it initially and was disappointed at the time and it sat dormant for some time. I didn't use it until the few months back now and boy how wrong my initial thoughts were. So wrong in fact the first test drive piece I wrote which is in my signature below (Aroha - Albion One) was almost entirely Albion One with a little Redux , I had no real need to reach for anything else. Since then it's been an incredibly useful library for me and when blended with other developers libraries it can really create some Magic. I can't think of another single self contained library that handles all the sections as well.



The name that hits me, again, is East West Hollywood...the layering capabilities with Albion are simply astounding, vast. I've gotten over on every unschooled listener as far as realistic mockups go. But, if lacking the cash, the Albions are terrific resources, you really can't go wrong even with them alone. And if you haven't yet, don't even hesitate getting all five Albions, they will pay off for you over and over. The Evo strings are nice too, but I daresay less essential if you have the above.



WindcryMusic said:


> Very, very true. Perhaps my most-oft-used element of Albion ONE thus far has been the Stephenson's Steam Band section with eDNA. Really remarkable for design of sound beds that blend well with an orchestra.



It's great stuff, no doubt there. I also appreciate how the SSB got me grabbing ahold of Earth DNA with Kinematik,
Apocalypz, etc. It is such a cool synth resource center. I mean, I use it despite already having the always magnificent Zebra/HZ, XILS IV, Electra, Nave. So it's that worth having, because those are all incredible synths.

That said, at the risk of sounding like the world's most tiresomely broken record, if all I had were my Albions, East West Hollywoods, and Zebra/HZ on a desert island I would probably do just fantastically.


----------



## Geron (Jun 24, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> if all I had were my Albions, East West Hollywoods, and Zebra/HZ on a desert island I would probably do just fantastically.



I've been thinking about this a lot lately. If i had to choose three libraries/plugins out of my arsenal that i'd be happy to work with exclusively i'd probably go with Albion One (+Legacy if that counts), Aeon (or Zebra 3 once that comes out) and Gravity.


----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Aug 14, 2019)

Geron said:


> If i had to choose three libraries/plugins out of my arsenal that i'd be happy to work with exclusively



There's a new thread in there somewhere. 

I was surprised at threads I was recently looking through saying that Albion 1 was the Most disappointing library people had purchased. Albion 1 would be one of my most used libraries, it was my first 3rd party purchase aside the kontakt ultimate bundle and is used way more that other libraries I have purchased since. Layered with some of the embertone individual strings, Albion 1 and V cover a lot of my string duties.


----------



## MOMA (Aug 19, 2019)

I do agree. Albion One strings layered with Spitfire Chamber Strings or Cinematic Studio Solo Strings for that matter is a treat! Works every time! 

MOMA


----------

